

MongoDB with Spring Data project - kioub
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2012/01/mongodb-with-spring-data-project.html

======
nokidding
Great article actually.. I have been using Spring Data with JPA and a
relational dbms. I have also built applications that utilize mongodb.. But
never used Spring data with mongo.. Thanks

